# Dwaye Johnson's Hercules Workout



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

Im a fan of this man! Anyone tried his team Hercules workouts? As far as im aware there is only a workout for Chest, Back and Arms. Looks good but I don't think il be able to train each muscle twice a week using his workouts!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

no legs?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Moore606 said:


> Im a fan of this man! Anyone tried his team Hercules workouts? As far as im aware there is only a workout for Chest, Back and Arms. Looks good but I don't think il be able to train each muscle twice a week using his workouts!


Seen one for shoulders as well. And if it's for the rock then there will be a leg day as well.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Ripping it up said:


> Seen one for shoulders as well. And if it's for the rock then there will be a leg day as well.


dont think ive ever seen anything around him training legs lol not saying he doesnt but never seen him post anything


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> dont think ive ever seen anything around him training legs lol not saying he doesnt but never seen him post anything


Seen him doing leg press and extensions and lunges etc in one of his Focus videos.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Ripping it up said:


> Seen him doing leg press and extensions and lunges etc in one of his Focus videos.


Only ones ive ever seen are shoulders and back.

He put a lot of stuff on youtube?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

There's a lot on his Facebook page also on Instagram haha.

So you've not seen his arm workouts or chest blasts then. Shame there decent.

YouTube, Instagram, Facebook page is where Iv seen most of his videos. There's also the Pain and again workouts worth a check out.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The guy got huge and ripped for that Hercules.

He comes across as a great guy, can see him going down the Arnold route and getting political at some point.


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> Seen one for shoulders as well. And if it's for the rock then there will be a leg day as well.


Just found his shoulders workout! Legs must be the last to be released!


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Moore606 said:


> Just found his shoulders workout! Legs must be the last to be released!


Yeah think it was yesterday I came across shoulders routine m8. It looks pretty decent if it's the same one il try find the one I seen and post it for you.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

All of the workouts are up on bb.com and you are supposed to do an hour of cardio before each weight session. There is no way I would even try that workout unless I was on cycle as I would over-train after about 3 weeks with the amount of sets for each body part.


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

warsteiner said:


> All of the workouts are up on bb.com and you are supposed to do an hour of cardio before each weight session. There is no way I would even try that workout unless I was on cycle as I would over-train after about 3 weeks with the amount of sets for each body part.


I had worries about overtraining with this plan. Especially as im cutting. But if only doing each workout once per week and having a rest day every 3rd day i was hoping i could see this program through for a few weeks! Only time will tell i suppose.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

If ya smelllllaaa....

Love The Rock lol


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

A rest day every 3 days rather than 7 could work. If it doesn't then you can always reduce the number of sets as there are 23 for chest, 24 for legs, 30 for abs/arms, 27 for back and 19 for shoulders. One hour's cardio and then 24 sets for legs would be torture :scared:


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

He probably didn't do any of this but I think he does just train like any other guy! And he does train legs but his knees are knackered off surgery.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Noticed he has a day dedicated to arms, don't see that much now days. Cant say it's a routine for me as it dosnt fit my needs, can see a lot jumping on it though


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

There are some websites with conflicting workouts as to what he actually does in this team Hercules workouts. Just to clarify I am going by the workouts that are laid out like this rather than bb.com


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Moore606 said:


> View attachment 153554
> 
> 
> There are some websites with conflicting workouts as to what he actually does in this team Hercules workouts. Just to clarify I am going by the workouts that are laid out like this rather than bb.com


That's same layout as one I seen for shoulders m8. I had a look on bb.com and they seem different. These look better IMO


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yea definitely! As soon as the leg workout in this style is released il get on it for a few weeks as a 5day split. :thumb:


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

There will definitely be a leg session!


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

He blew up the last few years iv heard his trained with few pro bodybuilders but I could of made that up myself im not sure


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Moore606 said:


> Yea definitely! As soon as the leg workout in this style is released il get on it for a few weeks as a 5day split. :thumb:


Same here il keep a look out and post it on this thread if I see it


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> Same here il keep a look out and post it on this thread if I see it


Likewise, Cheers bud!


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

pretty sure them workouts are a gimmick for the civilian peasants who want to impress their gf after seeing the movie, doubt his trainer would actually release the routine/diet/enhancement protocol for free, it'd be bad for business


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> The guy got huge and ripped for that Hercules.
> 
> He comes across as a great guy, can see him going down the Arnold route and getting political at some point.


well, it's the natural progression


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

What's this doing in the natural bodybuilding section?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

@Moore606


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> @Moore606
> View attachment 153733


You were quick finding this! ha. Looks brutal!


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Moore606 said:


> You were quick finding this! ha. Looks brutal!


I came across it on Instagram and a promise is a promise 

So far the programme looks good. Be adding it in to the collection of programmes


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> I came across it on Instagram and a promise is a promise
> 
> So far the programme looks good. Be adding it in to the collection of programmes


Yes! I am due a change in routine so plan on starting this next week! Which order do you think would work best with this? Im thinking:

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Back

Wednesday - REST

Thursday - Shoulders

Friday - Legs

Saturday - Arms


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Moore606 said:


> Yes! I am due a change in routine so plan on starting this next week! Which order do you think would work best with this? Im thinking:
> 
> Monday - Chest
> 
> ...


That sounds spot on a push pull kind style I like it


----------

